# Need help 54 corner bow wood canopy



## Tommyr (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey everyone any body have any solutions on a wood canopy for a 54 bow either homemade or store bought..thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You could put it on any normal tank stand as long as the tip of the bow doesnt reach off the front. You'll have some corners on it but no biggie. There are lots of companies that sell bowed stands to match. I've never looked for them but i'm sure they're easy to find. Making one at home may be a bit difficult because bending wood, isnt easy. But you could build a staggered wood front like the blue curve in the picture. In between each piece of wood would be another for support. Does that make any sense?









Haha, great example eh? lol


----------



## Tommyr (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks but I am looking for a top wood canopy......still looking...


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

ahhh.. well you could apply the same ideas, just, shorter and upside down.


----------

